# i'm so frusterated with makeup!!



## CandeeNova (Apr 9, 2010)

there are SO many pretty colors out there that look good on LIGHT skin tones like NC 30s and lower. I'm an NC 35-40 and I can't get shadows and blushes to look pretty or even how up on me.  Any suggestions?

i've been planning on a haul for a while, but now i'm having second thoughts on some mac eyeshadows. the colors are all so similar and i just don't know if i want them all. for reference, i'm an NC 35 right now, but will prbably be more on the NC 40 side as the weather is getting warmer and I am outside more. i would really appreciate any suggestions! thank you!

mac e/s in:
~hush
~vapour
~jest
~grain
~dazzlelight
~vanilla
~also thinking about getting tempting to use as an all over wash on the lid but it's a lustre and i find lustres hard to work with

I already have :
~all that glitters
~phloof
~naked lunch
~ricepaper


----------



## ICandi (Apr 9, 2010)

Girl! Don't get frustrated!!!! There are lots of colors you can get to show up on your complexion. I'm an NC50 and I get colors to pop on me. Do you use a base and a primer sio they don't slide around. Do you pat the colors on or "brush" them on? That makes a huge difference as well. Check out my blog for some examples if you want to. HTH a bit!


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 9, 2010)

I actually really like that FOTD


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 9, 2010)

Girlll your skintone is perfection for so many great colors!! You came to the perfect place for sugesstions.  Purples would look really good on your skintone

Woodwinked
Retrospeck
Bisque or Brule
Kid
Wedge
Charcoal Brown
Blanc Type
I would get Mulch instead of tempting
Espresso
Sketch
Parfait Amour
Shale
Beautiful Iris

As for blushes i really like sunbasque, coppertone (contour), trace gold (highlighter), peaches, warm soul, pinch-o-peach, Prim & Proper (give me liberty of london collection)  I mostly stick to peach and bronzey colors since all of my favorite pinks have all been limited edition colors


----------



## CandeeNova (Apr 9, 2010)

thank you for the suggestions everybody!! i will definitely try those shadows and blushes! you guys are awesome!!!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 10, 2010)

hey hun! You are fairer then me! I'm NC45 & i love expensive pink! It doesn't look too pink on our skin tone but it still shows up! I think vanilla would show up too (i personally do not have it) 

For blushes (me being a blush addict have tried heaps of blushes) if you really want a pretty colour i would say go for creme blushes, mine was from the LE collection but i think MAC has creme blushes in their permanent line too! I've never tried any of those though, so i can't give any colour suggestions. Prim & proper is a nice neutral colour but i feel it doesn't show up as much as i want it to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not too sure if you still can get these but ripe peach, azeala blossom & vintage grape really do an amazing job, esp since there are different colours in 1 blush!

Straying away from MAC, benifit's coralista is gorgeous & will most certainly show up on your skin! NARS orgasm is pretty too! It is not really pigmented but it gives you a glow! I usually use it with my cremeblend blush!

HTH!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 10, 2010)

Actually if you are still looking for Blush Ombres some are still available on Nordstrom's website. I helped my sister hunt down Vitage Grape.


----------



## Nepenthe (Apr 10, 2010)

If you're already using a good base, then it might be that some of the colours you're drawn to that flatter lighter skin tones will just fade into yours.  Don't worry though, there are tons of flattering shade for your skin tone.  Even though when a lot of people think MAC, they think brights.. their neutral line is fabulous.

Those are some nice colours, if you can get to a counter/store just take the time and play with the swatches.  I usually try to avoid dupes, but it can be nice to have various textures to play with (matte vs satin vs frost vs veluxe pearl etc).

PS - I find Tempting to be a very easy lustre to work with, it reminds me more of a frost than anything else.


----------

